# Malayalam Cinema Forum > Gadget Planet >  ♪ My Smartphone-Show off your Screen, Specs , appz, widgets etc ♪

## sillan

*°•.♥.•°♪ My Smartphone-Show off your Screen, Specs , appz, widgets etc ♪°•.♥.•°* 

                                   Just like Show ur PC/Laptop Desktop , its show ur mobile desktop. Like olden mobile days, its just not call making n texting modern phones do , they are smart , even smart enough to follow ur emotions lol ( Samsung Galaxy SIII ).. Reports reveals 49% of world computing now transferred to mobile media. They are not only smart nowadays , but beautiful too. As competition tightens mobile companies are investing every bit to make their products feature rich and shiningly polished. You might have heard Gorilla glass, OLED, Super AMOLED Plus , Retina Display, etc... So these screen technologies make smartphone screen very color rich  n giving us indepth details on your screen.. 

                                  So even if your smartphone looks beautiful outside , why dont you use your creativeness to make it even more beautiful from inside(screen) too. There many things you can do to make others say your screen stunning/outstanding like Themes and wallpapers, screen locker themes, widgets and applications and others . So this thread goes to all those   creative smartphone users here in FK and those who would like to learn customising their phone screen. 

                       So *POST SCREENSHOTS* of your Android, iOS, Windows Mobile , Blackberry or Symbian and other smartphones and share what theme/launcher, appz or widgets you used on the screen and if you opt share the wallpaper you used..... Also share How you take screenshots on your specific OS/Phone... 

* HOW TO TAKE SCREENSHOTs*

             -On Android Smart phone i think pressing poweroff button and home screen touch icon will take ur current screen or lock screen n save it in gallery.. It may be slightly different in different Android phones ( my xperia s gives option along with turn off option to take screenshot while pressing power off button(hardware). In Xperia S ICS- press and hold power button (top) n volume down together a sec will take screen of current page.. So it could be customised in different android handsets(company)

            - On iPhone pressing n holding top power button and  home button together will do the job of your current screen and save it in Camera Roll

            - On Blackberry i think you have to install appz like Capture it or Zonasnap and take.. I'm not sure hardware key shortcut if it available if somebody knows share it..

            - Window mobile - its difficult i think.. After googling it i read about some emulator screen tool , there is a capture it app as well... Share if any window phone users...

           - Symbian , may be most used in India ( current popularity donno) i think same way Capture application... 

                 Others please share n help.... 

                 As far as i know Android and windows mobile are most customizable compared to iOS or blackberry or Symbian... Share your current screen .. For Android you can see some complex Home screen as well as minimal simple (minimalistic ) theme which is the trend in developers world or hardcore smartphone users..... Some screen below...


*How To Customize ur Screen*

                      Well mainly Home screens(upto 7 in some theme launcher which u can slide across) and appdrawer [list of application icons] are customised in ANDROID. In iOS (apple) customization is very limited unless you jailbreak it (rooting or hacking in general terms). And there home screen n appdrawer are one unlike in android or symbian or traditional phone. Windows Mobile OS also doesnt have many screens.


                           Mostly screen is customised using Widgets, wallpapers , live wallpapers ( another cool feature of android) and beautiful custom icons for different applications....etc. When iPhone users just have to satisfy themselves looking at same screen and icons , android users can customize their screen with variety of widgets , wallpapers n icons using different launchers(theme). 

*Widgets:-*  There are many kinds of widgets for clock n date, weather, battery, calendar , news , facebook, photos etc and almost all applications have widget part which can be added to home screens.. 

*Date and Clock* :
 UCCW (ultimate custom clock widget which inlcudes beautiful clock n time and weather wdigets and you can make ur own clock n weather images n add them...


*Animated analogue clock* - has second handle n cool looking

*Beatiful widgets* : Weather and has a live wallpaper which animates based on ur weather conditions( eg if its rain rain will be on wallpaper n sun mean sunny n clouds with cloudy conditions....




                        Also there are many widgets like minimalistic text, desktop visaulizer , last call, missdit, minimal reader, seven calendar , extended controls etc....Many are free and some paid too...

*Launchers (Theme launchers):-* Launchers are applications that bring your theme to phone screen. It acts like applications n opened on clicking the launcher icon or can be selected by touching home touch button and can be set defualt as well which you dont have to select anymore if u have installed a second one....Android phone comes with a default them launcher which are custmised by each company like touchwiz(samsung) n sense (HTC). Most popular luanchers in google playstore are Go Launcher, Launcher pro, ADWlauncher, MIUI,  apex and nova launchers (ICS only)...There are free n paid versions for each launchers with enhanced features...

 


*ICONS:-*   If u have some photoshop or other image editing skills along with some programming skills you can make icon packs like below and some launchers allow to change your icons of appdrawer and make it more beautiful...



* Minimalistic Screens* 




  OR 
* Some little complex ones*

 

*More beautiful screen as here .... All android .iphone users can go there and see how people made it...and discuss n share here too*

http://mycolorscreen.com/explore/

*So  Start With your screen below...*

----------


## sillan

I will start with mine ... I put my screenshots inside Xperia S image( my first android)using PS.... Details in picture...





*Wallpaper ( custom made from Jeans wallpaper)*

----------


## sillan

I thought there will be many screenshots here soon... Disappointed to see nothing yet... Nobody has Smartphone ...i will add just screenshot  images ....

----------


## Chirakkal Sreehari

Android'l screenshot enganeyanu edukunathu??

----------


## sillan

Appo full posts vayichilla alle... Pressing Power button n touch menu on middle bottom together it will be saved in ur pictures folder

----------


## sillan

Added mycolorscreen site to see more screen references .....

----------


## KoLLaM ShA

Puthiya Thread Aanalle..
All The Best Sillan..
Topic Kollam..
I Will Post Here From Today.!!

----------


## KoLLaM ShA

My Phone NOKiA 5800.
Now Using Theme Named 'Blue Star'
My Home

----------


## KoLLaM ShA

My Phone NOKiA 5800.
My Menu

----------


## KoLLaM ShA

My Phone NOKiA 5800.
My Gallery.!


Last Week Oru Tour Poyirunnu.
Thenmala Eco Tourisathinte Part Aaya Ottakal Reservoir Aan ith.

----------


## KoLLaM ShA

My Phone NOKiA 5800.
My ForumKeralam.!

----------


## KoLLaM ShA

My Phone NOKiA 5800.
My Phone Apps.!

----------


## KoLLaM ShA

My Location in Google Maps.!

----------


## sillan

Excellent.... Ellam oru postil ittirunnengil kollamayirunnu.... Pinne shayude nokiayil screenshot engane eduthe ennu postukayanengil  mattulla  nokia(symbian) usersinu help aakum...

----------


## KoLLaM ShA

> Excellent.... Ellam oru postil ittirunnengil kollamayirunnu.... Pinne shayude nokiayil screenshot engane eduthe ennu postukayanengil  mattulla  nokia(symbian) usersinu help aakum...


 Simple..
SCREENSNAP Ennoru Application Und.
Install it & Njoy.!

----------


## sillan

So add it in ur screenshot with details for every Nokia users.. mine is android...

----------


## Vaishnav

@sillan...enganeya Xperia S  screenshot edukkunne.

----------


## sillan

> @sillan...enganeya Xperia S  screenshot edukkunne.


Instructions First postil undu android, iphone, windows blackberry etc ... if u are in gingerbread (version 2.3.x) in xperia s pressing off button for few sec will pop up screenshot option along with shut down.. sleect n click screenshot will be saved in album app...

               If u have updated to ICS press power button n home touch button in centre bottom (above LED bar) together will take screenshot of screen u r on  n save it in album... then u have to transfer to pc n then post it here...


                If u have some photoshop skills or in other image editing software you can make something like this out of ur screenshots

----------


## KoLLaM ShA

Aarumille Ee Threadil Postan ?
Atho Aarkum SmartPhone ille ?

----------


## PunchHaaji

> Aarumille Ee Threadil Postan ?
> Atho Aarkum SmartPhone ille ?


 
SmartPhone und Nokia E52. Dono how to take screenshot!!  :Glare:

----------


## KoLLaM ShA

> smartphone und nokia e52. Dono how to take screenshot!!


jusy install screensnap..
Thats all...

----------


## KoLLaM ShA

> smartphone und nokia e52. Dono how to take screenshot!!


screensnap kittiyillel enik pm idu..
Njan tharaam...

----------


## Deewana

> screensnap kittiyillel enik pm idu..
> Njan tharaam...


enikku pm ittekku... :Thumbup:

----------


## sillan

> Aarumille Ee Threadil Postan ?
> Atho Aarkum SmartPhone ille ?


Kure perkku undu... mikkavarum symbian aanennu thonnunnu... avarkku edukkanum postanum ariyillayirikkum.... ariyunnavar postatte.. ariyathavarkkayi nammukku instruction n help provide cheyyam...

----------


## KoLLaM ShA

> enikku pm ittekku...


  Etha Ninte Phone ?
I Mean Symbian Version Etha ?

----------


## KoLLaM ShA

> Kure perkku undu... mikkavarum symbian aanennu thonnunnu... avarkku edukkanum postanum ariyillayirikkum.... ariyunnavar postatte.. ariyathavarkkayi nammukku instruction n help provide cheyyam...


  Thats The Point..
AnyOne Want Screenshot Help in Symbian Just Ask Me...!

----------


## solomon joseph

My Nokia 5233

Home Screen(theme - ManchesterUnitedFC)


Menu


Apps


FK(Uc Browser)


Google Map


Gallery

----------


## sillan

thanx soloman.... Very good set up... Full Man U mayam anallo... if u change ur screen please again...

----------


## solomon joseph

> thanx soloman.... Very good set up... Full Man U mayam anallo... if u change ur screen please again...


 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## KoLLaM ShA

Thanks Soloman 4 D Posts.
Wats Ur Old Name ?

----------


## KoLLaM ShA

My Game ScreenShots..

----------


## solomon joseph

> Thanks Soloman 4 D Posts.
> Wats Ur Old Name ?


fireblade007

----------


## melparambu

Nokia c3 mobilinu support cheyyunna pdf reader software ethanu...?

----------


## sillan

> Nokia c3 mobilinu support cheyyunna pdf reader software ethanu...?


First of all wrong thread.... You can use adido pdf reader for mobile 

Click below link  from mobile to download directly.. or save to pc n tranfer to mobile n install....

http://www.java-mobiles.net/download...are-39626.html

I request mod to move this n above post to other thread

----------


## KoLLaM ShA

> fireblade007


  Neeyayirunno...!  :cat:

----------


## KoLLaM ShA

> Nokia c3 mobilinu support cheyyunna pdf reader software ethanu...?


 Ur Question in Wrong Thread.
"Ask Ur Doubts About Softwares"  Enna Threadil poyi Chodhikk..  :Chairhit:

----------


## solomon joseph

> Neeyayirunno...!


 :Yes2:  :Yes2:

----------


## sillan

Updated first post with more info on wdiget, theme launchers, icons , screen shots etc... More screens and icons added.....

----------


## KoLLaM ShA

> Updated first post with more info on wdiget, theme launchers, icons , screen shots etc... More screens and icons added.....


 Thanku.!!  :Thumbup1:

----------


## sillan

> Thanku.!!


No issues.... yesterday i finshed(created) my first android app( can not be called an app coz its icon pack).. Needs some tweaking ... my next screen will be with those icon theme.... :Yahbuhuha:

----------


## nryn

Ente Motorola Defy+ root chaiythu. Android 4.0.4 aakki. Snappier and much better performance than stock. I can't fathom why Moto denied Icecream Sandwich update for Defy phones. Next month 4.1 aakanam. Waiting for a stable build.

----------


## Vaishnav

> No issues.... yesterday i finshed(created) my first android app( can not be called an app coz its icon pack).. Needs some tweaking ... my next screen will be with those icon theme....


 phone etha xperia s  aano..

----------


## sillan

> phone etha xperia s  aano..


yes... my previous screenshots on second post

----------


## sillan

> Ente Motorola Defy+ root chaiythu. Android 4.0.4 aakki. Snappier and much better performance than stock. I can't fathom why Moto denied Icecream Sandwich update for Defy phones. Next month 4.1 aakanam. Waiting for a stable build.


CynogenMod 10 akkikkoode... based on 4.1... There are some models of some companies that wont get ICS.... like sony xperia play , HTC DesireHD etc...

Check xda motorola defy section , hope there will be some Custom 4.1 ROMs

----------


## nryn

> CynogenMod 10 akkikkoode... based on 4.1... There are some models of some companies that wont get ICS.... like sony xperia play , HTC DesireHD etc...
> 
> Check xda motorola defy section , hope there will be some Custom 4.1 ROMs


4.1 iniyum mature chiayaanundu. May be in a months time.

----------


## sillan

> 4.1 iniyum mature chiayaanundu. May be in a months time.


If u wait, it will be forever....... there will be bugs n fixes always.... 4.1 is way better than 4.0(ICS).. google now , advanced voice search (siri takedown) etc..


By The Way Post ur screenshots....

----------


## nryn

> If u wait, it will be forever....... there will be bugs n fixes always.... 4.1 is way better than 4.0(ICS).. google now , advanced voice search (siri takedown) etc..
> 
> 
> By The Way Post ur screenshots....


wifi-tethering implement chiayaanundu. Athu enikku must aanu. Screens idaam.

----------


## sillan

> wifi-tethering implement chiayaanundu. Athu enikku must aanu. Screens idaam.


OMG..... thats a feature , there are plenty of appz in playstore to do that particularly for devices with root access

----------


## blackpixel

egane oru thread ente kanil pettilla :P 


my screen ( wallpaper from my deviant friend :) 
fone model - Galaxy R ;)

----------


## sillan

nice set up...  post some more snaps...

----------


## sillan

My new setup after flashing back to gingerbread...

----------


## sillan

On ICS... Waiting for Jelly Bean... my screen as they see now

----------


## teegy

> On ICS... Waiting for Jelly Bean... my screen as they see now


ithetha theme?........ looking good.....

----------


## sillan

All customized.... On Android ICS 4.0.4 , Apex Launcher , Dock icons from Zen theme(MIUI), App icons on couch made by myself... Then Ultimate Custom Clock widget (free) For clock and weather icon... Lockscreen MiLocker ( theme myself)

----------


## teegy

> All customized.... On Android ICS 4.0.4 , Apex Launcher , Dock icons from Zen theme(MIUI), App icons on couch made by myself... Then Ultimate Custom Clock widget (free) For clock and weather icon... Lockscreen MiLocker ( theme myself)



Nice work.....

----------


## sillan

> Nice work.....


Thanx very much....

----------


## sillan

Current theme based on wordpress theme diary... Apex Launcher and Desktop visaulizer 



Wall

----------


## AslaN

Gud work ... :Thumbup:

----------


## sillan

> Gud work ...


Thank you....

----------


## sillan

Apex Launcher with Desktop Visualizer . Android ICS

----------


## Don Mathew

*My Sony Xperia Z*

----------


## Robinhood

> *My Sony Xperia Z*


Ninte hidden files nte screen shot koode idu :Smile:

----------


## AslaN



----------


## sillan

Nice shot AslaN.... Nexus 4..... soon you can enjoy android 4.3.... post more screen

----------


## Don Mathew

> 


Thanks machu....Network connection etha?

----------


## sillan

Current Set Up... Some look into Android 5.0 (Key Lime Pie)

----------


## sillan

New theme.. still Xperia S....... But custom ROM with new Xperia Z1 theme(honami launcher modified for icons)...

----------


## sillan

My first setup of new Oneplus One

----------


## GaniThalapathi

Suggest Good Aaps For My Phone (note3 neo)

----------


## sillan

New theme - stock locker, Rotox icons , wallpaper in attachment

----------


## Don Mathew

> New theme - stock locker, Rotox icons , wallpaper in attachment


 :Coolthumb: ....

----------


## BangaloreaN

@sillan, @teegy,

Is there any PC software to get your Mobile screen (connected to PC via cable or Bluetooth) as it is; on your PC and controlling it from there? (like remote desktop)

----------


## sillan

> @sillan, @teegy,
> 
> Is there any PC software to get your Mobile screen (connected to PC via cable or Bluetooth) as it is; on your PC and controlling it from there? (like remote desktop)


Try airdroid

----------


## teegy

> @sillan, @teegy,
> 
> Is there any PC software to get your Mobile screen (connected to PC via cable or Bluetooth) as it is; on your PC and controlling it from there? (like remote desktop)


via cable or BT, am not sure.

try this app for android https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...support.market

most of them need wifi, also check out webkey and AndroidScreencast. they might be useful.

----------


## sillan

> via cable or BT, am not sure.
> 
> try this app for android https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...support.market
> 
> most of them need wifi, also check out webkey and AndroidScreencast. they might be useful.


Oh man... dont mislead peaple. teamviewer is a software for (desktop/mobile) getting access to somebody's ealse device, used in tech support widely like you get remote access to others device... not mirroring ... Airdroid i mentioned is more of a mirroring apps.. install apps , tranfer from desktop....

----------


## teegy

> Oh man... dont mislead peaple. teamviewer is a software for (desktop/mobile) getting access to somebody's ealse device, used in tech support widely like you get remote access to others device... not mirroring ... Airdroid i mentioned is more of a mirroring apps.. install apps , tranfer from desktop....


did u even check the link? i know what teamviewer is. and has been using it for years. dont talk rubbish if you dont know what u are talking about. I also know what airdroid is.

----------


## sillan

> did u even check the link? i know what teamviewer is. and has been using it for years. dont talk rubbish if you dont know what u are talking about. I also know what airdroid is.


Sorry bro... as its mostly used for remote access i said that... I didnt know it has LAN access... :Aamen:

----------


## samsha22

edited...........................

----------

